# Mitutoyo Mics "Stuck"



## carolinamark (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a set of mitutoyo 0-1" mics that are frozen. I've tried using the spanner wrench to gets things moving with no luck.
Does anyone have a suggestion ?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Maryak (Mar 11, 2012)

Put it in a tin of sewing machine oil for a week or so then try it, also.............. Is the spindle lock OFF

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## carolinamark (Mar 11, 2012)

Spindle lock IS off........checked it several times. I thought about soaking but wasn't sure.

In the 3-1 they go.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## rake60 (Mar 12, 2012)

Are you sure the lock is not broken or over adjusted?







After removing the lever screw and lever you will see the brass lock.






It is threaded into the mic frame and should screw out easily. It should have a spring
washer under it and may or may not have a friction disk under it.






My mic does not have a friction disk in it, but I have seen those friction disks wear down 
to the point where they would wedge between the barrel and spindle. 

If the lock comes out in one piece and the mic still will not move, it would have to be the threads
that are stuck. Gentle heat on the mic barrel may help. Don't warm the thimble, that would make it
tighter.






Rick


----------



## carolinamark (Mar 27, 2012)

I got them "unstuck". 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sshire (Mar 28, 2012)

Can't stand the suspense. How did you unstick them?
Best
Stan


----------



## carolinamark (Mar 28, 2012)

I soaked them in 3-in-1 oil for about a week. Then I checked the locking mechanism and it was OK.
They were still locked up......as a last ditch effort I turned the spindle with a pair of channel locks.
It didn't take much force and they started turning. I don't think this would have worked had I not soaked them in oil.


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 28, 2012)

Ya gotta love 3 in 1, right up there with duct tape and JB Weld :big: Glad you got them un-stuck though Mark.

Bill


----------



## carolinamark (Mar 28, 2012)

.....and bailin' wire


----------

